# Aeropress Coffee Maker



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

New arrivals!!!!

Aeropress coffee maker only £14.99 + VAT

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/coffee-brewing/Aeropress%20Coffee%20Maker/Aeropress%20Coffee


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

What if I wanted a full box of them? Additional reduced rates?


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

I thought that was v cheap - until I worked out the VAT and postage on top... making the total delivered including VAT to be £25 which is what lots of places have been charging for ages... (not really having a go but was a little taken back by the delivery cost at £6.99)


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Still cheap if your ordering other things at the same time and combining postage


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Just curious if price is right I'll stock up for the webshop


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

CallumT said:


> What if I wanted a full box of them? Additional reduced rates?


Absolutly, they come in boxes of 6's so let us know how many you want and we will try and give you better prices. PM


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Another amazing non-deal!


----------

